
Samsung’s Rival for the iPad Loads on the Features - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/16/technology/personaltech/samsungs-rival-for-the-ipad-loads-on-the-features.html?_r=1&ref=technology
======
electrichead
You know, it's funny. Whenever a new android feature or device comes out,
there seems to be this expectation that it has to jump through all these hoops
to even interest anyone. When you see all the mainstream "tech journalists" go
on in the same way, expecting Samsung and Google to create some sort of
miracle, whereas Apple gets the benefit of the doubt, it kills me.

They try to innovate with NFC and styluses and voice, but it is only after
Apple has used the same things that it suddenly makes sense. Until then it is
seen as just a gimmick.

I'm really tired of people hyping up the iPad when there are tablets that are
clearly better, like the Asus transformer that I have. Sales figures mean
nothing - that device is really rock solid as something to take around with
me.

~~~
epo
What's really funny are the contortions people go through to avoid admitting
that Samsung have no design sense or creativity and hence resort to copying
everything. They have no manufacturing quality either and so this PoS is what
happens when Samsung try to do something without copying Apple, confusing and
lame but also cheap and flimsy.

Oh, and "sales figures mean nothing" is this a fandroid's way of saying that
you think the "Android is outselling iPhone" claims have been a lie all along?

